# Grand Hotel Regnier (B)



## heeftmeer (Nov 27, 2010)

There was something on TV about a man who walks through Belgium France and Spain to Santiago de Compostella. He walked allong this beautiful Hotel which was build in the beginning of the last century. After some research we found this site and it was amazing. On the floor the half of the underground was gone so we climb through the window and walked over the thick crossbeams. 

More on http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=100


----------



## tommo (Nov 27, 2010)

what a fantastic place and some stunning pics, cheers for that


----------



## lost (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have photos of the exterior or any general views?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 28, 2010)

That looks fabulous. Lovely photos and some intriguing details...makes me want to see more.
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## heeftmeer (Nov 28, 2010)

lost said:


> Do you have photos of the exterior or any general views?



Yes I have but not here at the moment. I will come back on this when I am near my HD


----------



## heeftmeer (Nov 29, 2010)

heeftmeer said:


> Yes I have but not here at the moment. I will come back on this when I am near my HD




And there it is:


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice!! You have some good places to explore over there!

-0xy


----------



## heeftmeer (Nov 29, 2010)

0xygen said:


> Nice!! You have some good places to explore over there!
> 
> -0xy



There are, we only have to find them. Must be lucky too and some research helps.


----------



## lost (Nov 30, 2010)

That's a beautiful looking place.


----------

